# this infuriates me!!!



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

someone posted this as a bulliten on my myspace...

_" Who is Barack Obama?

Probable U. S. presidential candidate, Barack Hussein 
Obama was born in Honolulu, Hawaii, to Barack Hussein 
Obama, Sr., a black MUSLIM from Nyangoma-Kogel, Kenya
and Ann Dunham, a white ATHIEST from Wichita, Kansas.

Obama's parents met at the University of Hawaii . 
When Obama was two years old, his parents divorced. 
His father returned to Kenya . His mother then
married Lolo Soetoro, a RADICAL Muslim from Indonesia . 
When Obama was 6 years old, the family relocated to
Indonesia . Obama attended a MUSLIM school in Jakarta 
He also spent two years in a Catholic school.

Obama takes great care to conceal the fact that
he is a Muslim. He is quick to point out that, He was 
once a Muslim, but that he also attended Catholic school.

Obama's political handlers are attempting to make it
appear that Obama's introduction to Islam came via his 
father, and that this influence was temporary at best. 
In reality, the senior Obama returned to Kenya soon 
after the divorce, and never again had any direct
influence over his son's education.

Lolo Soetoro, the second husband of Obama's 
mother, Ann Dunham, introduced his stepson to 
Islam. Obama was enrolled in a Wahabi school in
Jakarta. Wahabism is the RADICAL teaching that 
is followed by the Muslim terrorists who are now 
waging Jihad against the western world. Since
it is politically expedient to be a CHRISTIAN when 
seeking Major public office in the United States , 
Barack Hussein Obama has joined the United 
Church of Christ in an attempt to downplay 
his Muslim background.

ALSO, keep in mind that when he was sworn into 
office he DID NOT use the Holy Bible, but instead the
Kuran (Their equivalency to our Bible,
but very different beliefs)

Let us all remain alert concerning Obama's 
expected presidential candidacy. The Muslims have
said they plan on destroying the US from the
inside out, what better way to start than at
the highest level - through the President of the 
United States , one of their own!!!!

Please forward to everyone you know. Would 
you want this man leading our country?
...... NOT ME!!

If you do not ever forward anything else, please 
forward this to all your contacts.........this is very scary
to think of what lies ahead of us here in our own United 
States. Better heed this and pray about it and share it.

THIS DEFINITELY WARRANTS LOOKING INTO. THIS 
COUNTRY WAS FOUNDED, "ONE NATION UNDER GOD". 
ALMIGHTY GOD, NOT THE GOD OF THE KORAN.

AMERICA needs to be aware of this incident!!"

_I dont understand how religion makes anything different? This is one of the most ignorant things i've ever read.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

Status: False

http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/muslim.asp


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

only a parasite would vote for Hellary or B.Hussein Obama


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Only....nevermind. Stupid myspace.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

hit delete


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

CampusOfficer said:


> Status: False
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/muslim.asp


If you fully read the snopes article not everything is false,and
snopes has been proven to be wrong before.


----------



## PaulKersey (Nov 28, 2007)

Ashley89 said:


> I dont understand how religion makes anything different?


Because some of us still believe in God and country. We know our history.

</IMG>


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

that is ok if you live in the civil war era, but this is 2008, "god" and religion should have NOTHING to do with how a country is run. religion is a big part in history, but now it causes nothing but problems and I dont think people should base who should be president on their religious beliefs.



PaulKersey said:


> Because some of us still believe in God and country. We know our history.
> 
> </IMG>


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ashley89 said:


> that is ok if you live in the civil war era, but this is 2008, "god" and religion should have NOTHING to do with how a country is run. religion is a big part in history, but now it causes nothing but problems and I dont think people should base who should be president on their religious beliefs.


It all enters into it,and I for one don't want a muslim running my country.
If Obama has muslim roots let him go to Iraq and run for president.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

There is no way in hell a MUSLIM will be president in USA in 2008. Ain't happening, as soon as Obama hits the southern states, he's done.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Ashley89 said:


> that is ok if you live in the civil war era, but this is 2008, "god" and religion should have NOTHING to do with how a country is run. religion is a big part in history, but now it causes nothing but problems and I dont think people should base who should be president on their religious beliefs.


 *Oh to be young and NAIVE.....*


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> It all enters into it,and I for one don't want a muslim running my country.
> If Obama has muslim roots let him go to Iraq and run for president.


that just doesnt make any sence, he is an American why on earth should he do that? I bet if bush had strong irish roots you wouldnt be saying that he should go rule in Ireland. Muslim is one of the worlds most common religions


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Common religions? or a religion that is violent and seeks the destruction of all Americans.


----------



## crimsonwings (Feb 13, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> If you fully read the snopes article not everything is false,and
> snopes has been proven to be wrong before.


Thank you! Does anyone actually read this link? I have had the same email sent to me and it seems many do not read the info in the link before forwarding it on. It does not dispute the original email! Snopes has been wrong before as KW has said


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I don't like any of them.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

Ashley, you have to realize where you are. A large percentage of the law enforcement community is made up of prior, and current, military veterans and/or just plain ole red blooded Americans. We believe in the American way of life and will defend it to our last breath. The muslim(spit on ground) way of life does not allow or tolerate any other way of life than it's own, to the point of cowardly acts of murdering innocent people. You're not going to win this one, not here.


----------



## PaulKersey (Nov 28, 2007)

Ashley89 said:


> that is ok if you live in the civil war era, but this is 2008, "god" and religion should have NOTHING to do with how a country is run. religion is a big part in history, but now it causes nothing but problems and I dont think people should base who should be president on their religious beliefs.


You might think I'm from the civil war era, after all, I carried a gun in 89.

I forgot, it's 2008. We don't need God. We have Youtube, Myspace, and Obama.

We have record high divorce rates and one parent families- if any parents at all. We have gay marriage. We have record high teen pregnancies, 10 year olds having sex, 12 year olds carrying guns. We have monthly school shootings. We have violent youth gang membership increasing everyday. We have more and more young teens hooked on heroin, crack, and prescription drugs. We have more teen alcoholics than ever. We have a daily increase in the number of porn sights, many devoted to pedophilia and bestiality. Aids and STD's are through the roof. We're being over run with illegal aliens. We no longer respect and care for our parents, or the elderly.
We don't respect the law, or government. The economy, and the dollar is on a downward spiral.

You're right, we don't need God. We're doing just fine on our own.

This generation is right on schedule!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ashley89 said:


> that just doesnt make any sence, he is an American why on earth should he do that? I bet if bush had strong irish roots you wouldnt be saying that he should go rule in Ireland. Muslim is one of the worlds most common religions


I suppose you support the Koran also,if you want the muslims you also may go to Iraq
with Obama.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

*wow*


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> *Oh to be young and NAIVE.....*


As the saying goes; "If you're not liberal when you're 18 you have no heart. If you're not a conservative by the time you're 30, you have no brain."

I guess I've never had a heart.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

You're not alone...


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

_*We have record high divorce rates and one parent families- if any parents at all. We have gay marriage. We have record high teen pregnancies, 10 year olds having sex, 12 year olds carrying guns. We have monthly school shootings. We have violent youth gang membership increasing everyday. We have more and more young teens hooked on heroin, crack, and prescription drugs. We have more teen alcoholics than ever. We have a daily increase in the number of porn sights, many devoted to pedophilia and bestiality. Aids and STD's are through the roof. We're being over run with illegal aliens. We no longer respect and care for our parents, or the elderly.*_
_*We don't respect the law, or government. The economy, and the dollar is on a downward spiral.*_

_*You're right, we don't need God. We're doing just fine on our own.*_

I'm no religious finatic, but this answer is right on the money in my opinion! We need to get back to the old school way of doing things, when we actually cared about actions and consequences.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ashley89 said:


> that is ok if you live in the civil war era, but this is 2008, "god" and religion should have NOTHING to do with how a country is run. religion is a big part in history, but now it causes nothing but problems and I dont think people should base who should be president on their religious beliefs.


Religion means a lot to numerous people...just because it doesn't to you means NOTHING to everyone else. There are still a lot of "good 'ol boys" where religion is very meaningful. Your beliefs are valid for an 18 year old...but when you're a bit older you'll understand how everything you said is ignorant.


----------



## masscopk9 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Ashley89, please just go away for good for I am feeling vicious and you are a young fool! Save this discussion for your 11th grade liberal history teacher.*


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

RCPD33 said:


> _*We have record high divorce rates and one parent families- if any parents at all. We have gay marriage. We have record high teen pregnancies, 10 year olds having sex, 12 year olds carrying guns. We have monthly school shootings. We have violent youth gang membership increasing everyday. We have more and more young teens hooked on heroin, crack, and prescription drugs. We have more teen alcoholics than ever. We have a daily increase in the number of porn sights, many devoted to pedophilia and bestiality. Aids and STD's are through the roof. We're being over run with illegal aliens. We no longer respect and care for our parents, or the elderly.*_
> _*We don't respect the law, or government. The economy, and the dollar is on a downward spiral.*_
> 
> _*You're right, we don't need God. We're doing just fine on our own.*_
> ...


I agree RCPD, nice post PaulKersey.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

OutOfManyOne said:


> Common religions? or a religion that is violent and seeks the destruction of all Americans.


They only seek the destruction of NON-MUSLIMS. Not Americans specifically. But don't worry, they usually offer you a last chance to convert before lopping your head off. I think they're just misunderstood.


----------



## afd414 (Nov 7, 2007)

Theres NO WAY in my eyes the President of the United States of America, or any other political figure in this country will ever be sworn in using anything else then a bible


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

afd414 said:


> Theres NO WAY in my eyes the President of the United States of America, or any other political figure in this country will ever be sworn in using anything else then a bible


I hate to break your bubble but it has already been done.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

afd414 said:


> Theres NO WAY in my eyes the President of the United States of America, or any other political figure in this country will ever be sworn in using anything else then a bible


For the President, I agree with you. However, lesser politicians have already used other holy books or nothing at all.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Fuck obama, he wouldnt even cover his heart during the national athem, and he will no longer wear the flag pin.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

He is just reaching out to the Muslim voters....


----------



## SpringfieldBoy (Dec 10, 2007)

People can choose whatever reason they want to vote for or against a candidate. This is *America* after all people.

I personally won't vote for him because he has a profound lack of experience and yes because he may be or have been a Muslim. That's my choice. One thing the "infuriates me" is when people in this country tell others how to feel. I don't carry any "white guilt" or feel the need to "include" anyone based on race or creed. I prefer to judge on merit. He is running on race...why not then elaborate on his background?

That being said, this country has a long tradition of supporting the candidate belonging to people's own race or creed. That is why my Nana has a picture of JFK hanging in the kitchen to this day. His religion was question also...so is Mitt's.

You choose who you want....and I'll chose McCain.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

It is my right to tell people how to feel.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Fu*k Barack Hussein Obama, 

Also i agree with some of you in the fact that we should go back to the good old days of god and country and I'm not one to push my religion on anyone (Being Roman Catholic, My mother also had a picture of JFK in our house) but look at how the country went down the shitter when the church was shit on and basically taken out of all government and schools we've gone down the spiral to a weaker torn nation.

Also Ashley Bush does have strong Irish roots. And eventhough I might not agree with every little thing he's done I still respect him as a President of the United States. 

Harley387, Maybe you're right they might be mis-understood but fuck them anyway. 

We are screwed either way because of all the 18 year olds who will do what ever their peers or "role models" are doing. And we are also screwed because of all the granola bar eating sandal wearing yuppy fuck heads that are out their.

We are going to end up with either Fu*kstick Clinton or Barack HUSSEIN OBONGA

My two cents


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Hb13 said:


> Fu*k Barack Hussein Obama,
> 
> Also i agree with some of you in the fact that we should go back to the good old days of god and country and I'm not one to push my religion on anyone (Being Roman Catholic, My mother also had a picture of JFK in our house) but look at how the country went down the shitter when the church was shit on and basically taken out of all government and schools we've gone down the spiral to a weaker torn nation.
> 
> ...


Perhaps the sarcasm in my post wasn't very clear, but I do not support, endorse, or sypathize with the Muslim religion. You have a right to practice any religion you choose, but you do NOT have a right to sever the heads of those who are of a different opinion.


----------



## crimsonwings (Feb 13, 2007)

Hb13 said:


> Fu*k Barack Hussein Obama,
> 
> Also i agree with some of you in the fact that we should go back to the good old days of god and country and I'm not one to push my religion on anyone (Being Roman Catholic, My mother also had a picture of JFK in our house) but look at how the country went down the shitter when the church was shit on and basically taken out of all government and schools we've gone down the spiral to a weaker torn nation.
> 
> ...


LMAO.....agreed


----------



## soup (Nov 1, 2006)

I Used To Be A Liberal, Now I Am An American.


----------



## crimsonwings (Feb 13, 2007)

soup said:


> I Used To Be A Liberal, Now I Am An American.


well said soup.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

so it's ok for liberals to gripe about how they feel Bush uses his religion too much in making his decisions but it's not ok for people to be uncomfortable with the idea of a Muslim running a predominately christian country? religion matters or it doesn't. pick one and stick to it


i don't like any of them


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

rocksy1826 said:


> so it's ok for liberals to gripe about how they feel Bush uses his religion too much in making his decisions but it's not ok for people to be uncomfortable with the idea of a Muslim running a predominately christian country? religion matters or it doesn't. pick one and stick to it


Excellent point.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Harley i was being sarcastic too.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/index.html#Attacks

*Latest Offerings from the Religion of Peace 
"He who fights that Islam should be superior fights in Allah's cause" *

1/16/2008 (Mogadishu, Somalia) - Jihadis kill seven Ethiopians in a bomb attack that leaves several others 'on the ground screaming in pain.'1/15/2008 (Sararogha, Pakistan) - Two dozen local soldiers are killed when religious militants overrun and capture a fort. Seven are beheaded.1/15/2008 (Yala, Thailand) - Islamic bombers injure forty-four people in an attack on market stalls.1/15/2008 (Afar-Darjin, Somalia) - Jihadis kill two civilians with a roadside bomb, four others are injured, including a pregnant woman who loses a leg.1/15/2008 (Aymiska, Somalia) - Islamic gunmen shoot two civilians in the head.1/15/2008 (Mindanao, Philippines) - A priest resists a kidnapping attempt by suspected Abu Sayyaf terrorists and is shot to death in his chapel


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Worcester Magazine 01-17-08 "Worcesteria"

• ANTHONY BOMBS OBAMA: One of the most ludicrous chain e-mails making the rounds right now is the one that paints *Barack Obama* as a radical Muslim in Christian clothing, waiting to take over the country. "The Muslims have said they plan on destroying the U.S. from the inside out, what better way to start than at the highest level - through the president of the United States, one of their own!!!," the e-mail reads in part. It's silly enough to have been exposed on Snopes.com, a popular "urban legend" debunking Web site, and popular enough to have been brought up by *Tim Russert* in a debate earlier this week. The e-mail has been making the Worcester rounds lately; Worcester political operative *Anthony Petrone* recently forwarded it around, with the intro, "Not sure this is all true, but most of it is. There is a lot more to think about than the 30-second sound bits that we hear from Obama. Our next president is not going to be able to have a learning curve. We need to have him/her hitting the ground running, and not being in a position to be second-guessed every time a decision is made, after [all] folks we are getting very close to a Civil War." Not everyone was amused. State Rep. *Vincent Pedone* fired back an e-mail to Petrone a few hours later, replying to all. "Please don't clog up my e-mail with this bullshit. I've got enough stuff coming in from the certified nuts, not to mention your religious crap that comes in daily .... Now, I have to read shit that you are forwarding from some rightwing wacko group. Pick your battles my friend."


----------



## afd414 (Nov 7, 2007)

I second that


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

God And Country are more so ever important now adays. It is not the fact that religion is a part of the Presidential race decision, Our forfathers faught and gave their lives protecting our right to have the beautiful choice of free will. That gives you and I the right to do as we will (granted it is law abiding). That is taken for granted all too often. Free will has given all of the free Americans the right to choose of their religons and life practices. Religion is a basis of faith. Without faith what do you have? Just keep in mind God and Country are what we were founded on.


----------



## 60chevy (Feb 20, 2008)

If you don't think religion plays a big part of who a person is. Then you need to out in the world and see how people differ from one religion to another. Then go visit some with no religion and see what kind of morales they have.
Then see who you think would be best to lead our country.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

60chevy said:


> If you don't think religion plays a big part of who a person is. Then you need to out in the world and see how people differ from one religion to another. Then go visit some with no religion and see what kind of morales they have.
> Then see who you think would be best to lead our country.


I am not religious, I don't go to church. I consider myself a good person, who treats others well. I am kind and respectful to those who are to me. I am a good neighbor and friend who will help anyone anytime. I was raised to be polite. I don't believe that religion plays a big part of how someone is, I believe their upbringing has more to do with it. The last time my wife and I went to church, the guest speakers were:

1: a man who would and has intentionally stolen money from people thru shady deals, preaching about being kind to your neighbors.
2: a married man who was caught cheating on his wife with an 18 year old girl, preaching about faithfulness and fairness.
3. a woman who turned her sermon into an anti military bash fest.


----------



## 60chevy (Feb 20, 2008)

Well then you are one of the lucky ones. Because most of the people I have met all over our nation differ from the way you describe it. It's just what I have found to be true.


----------

